# West Marine 20% off Kayaks



## bimini (Apr 14, 2011)

Received email today that West is discounting kayaks 20%. Check it out. Could be time for that early Christmas purchase. Sale expires October 30th.


----------



## Pi Lvr83 (Oct 6, 2011)

I saw that also, I am a Gold Rewards member. I will have to see if I get an extra 5% off! I was pricing the Malibu Stealth fishing kayaks.


----------

